# Accident damage. Plastic repairs?



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Whilst avoiding a rally driving ford transit earlier, I have managed to damage some of the side fairing panels on my van. 
I've found a place to get a replacement panel for the one which is smashed beyond repair, but was looking for somewhere to fix the other panels which have some light to deep scratches. 

Does anyone know a reputable company/person that can fix them?

I'm in Hampshire. 

I could make an insurance claim, but would loose my newly acquired no claims. 

The replacement panel for the rear wheel fairing is £330 alone!


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
they make filler for plastic and fiberglass panels

are the panels fiberglass or plastic

body shops should be able to do this for you
might be worth asking around the smaller places

barry


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*accident damage plastic repairs*

:smile2:Hi,Beenham nr Reading is a company that will do a good job for cash but not a cheap rush job but they work for a lot of insurance companys,but they will do it quickley, ring Jeff Lewis the boss on 08450569712 or mobile 07540637574,he repaired my van and the price was very good, and quick regards H


----------



## tomar (Dec 7, 2008)

*Accident damage repairs*

Try Solentbodybuilders.co.uk at Segensworth West, Fareham they repaired some damage to the rear of my Motorhome and made a good job of it speak to a guy called Pip.


----------

